# Sending back my cubika plus.. now what?



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I have had a gaggia cubika plus for just under 2 weeks. It kept not coming on, heating up and no lights on the brew button. I found lose wiring on the switches, not sure if this was the cause of all my problems.

I booked it in to return to Amazon before I found the lose wiring.

So now its going back, what do I choose now? I have been looking at a reconditioned and used classic and baby machines.

Has anyone had experience with the reconditioned classics that are on eBay?

I don't have a grinder.. can I use pre-ground from the supermarket for now?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

For the price of a new gaggia classic on Amazon at the moment it may be worth going new and getting the warranty. Then again, if you are looking to modify steam arm and opv valve then second hand classic.

With money saved on a second hand one you could add combination of a new tamper, steam wand or bottomless portafilter,etc.

The money saved could also go towards a decent grinder









I've got a second hand one and its in great condition. Highly recommended. Hasn't put a foot wrong as yet. Touch wood!


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I was thinking of a bottomless pf. As I am a newbie to pulling shots, I wouldn't mind the pressurized pf also, to save embarrassment when making for friends to start of with. and if I run out of proper ground coffee and have to get the pre-ground illy out.

The ones on eBay were £129 with 90 days warranty. Amazon have no stock. I checked with gaggiamanualservice and also considering a baby but didn't like the coloured ones much

I made the mistake of buying a delonghi grinder, but the grind was to coarse for the pressurised pf.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Bottomless pf is great. I didn't have much of a learning curve with it as I bought it and used it from day one. As long as you keep your dosage, grind, distribution, tamp and technique consistent you will be fine. I know it sounds alot but it is more creating a routine so that you can distinguish where you went wrong if you pull a bad shot.

I was amazed how quickly I was able to pull a good shot with the bottomless pf and the gaggia classic.

Bottomless pf was the best mod I have bought for it to date.


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I watched a few pulls with them on youtube... They look well good.

I think I prefer the classic to the baby models now looking at them. I can see this is going to be more expensive than I thought, so I am going to have to do it gradually. Already learnt cheaper is not the way to go!

I already have a reverse osmosis kit for my fish tank, so I am going to start using water from that in it.


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

just ordered a new gaggia classic from comet, £169 inc delivery


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

I purchased a Cubika Plus a number of weeks afo when Currys were selling them off for £89. I had wanted a good coffee machine for a while and the price seemed good. The Cubika developed a fault after one day (steam light wouldnt come on), so i took it back for another, but after a bit of reading on the internet, and begining to realise what i had managed to get myself in to, i decided i probably would want a better machine. I managed to swap the second cubika for a Classic (plus cash obviously), and have never looked back. Its a great machine, and i really enjoy using it (even the cleaning up afterwards)

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I also love my bottomless portafilter. It was my favorite christmas present.

Will never go back to using spouts ever!

Which grinder are you planning to use/buy with your new Classic?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Now im scared ha ha

I had my Cubika Plus for 2 months now and paid £45 for it brand new.

It was £90 but half of it was paid by a friend as a gift so I could not afford to spend the extra £115 for the classic!


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry nekromantic, the fault became apparent very quickly and was the wiring connectors not being pushed on the switches properly. I did fix this my self before sending it back, but had already booked the courier to send it.

I am going on holiday on the 6th of Jan, so will probably settle for a hand grinder the the Porlex Mini to start, but once my bank balance is topped up again I will be on the hunt for something more extravagant


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

dbairduk said:


> I wouldn't worry nekromantic, the fault became apparent very quickly and was the wiring connectors not being pushed on the switches properly. I did fix this my self before sending it back, but had already booked the courier to send it.
> 
> I am going on holiday on the 6th of Jan, so will probably settle for a hand grinder the the Porlex Mini to start, but once my bank balance is topped up again I will be on the hunt for something more extravagant


it has a 2 year warranty so I should be ok till then and hopefully in after 2 years I got enough money to upgrade.


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish I had ordered my classic before sending back my cubika though! Gagging for a shot now to help me recover from Christmas drinks last night lol


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

What's a good tamper? Is the happy donkey 57/58mm a good fit?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any flat bottom 58mm tamper will do the job.

I really want a 58.35mm tamper but I'm just sad


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Any flat bottom 58mm tamper will do the job.
> 
> I really want a 58.35mm tamper but I'm just sad


this is why I wondered about the happy donkey one as it must be more like 57mm tamper... I have £20 sitting in my paypal account I could be putting to good use!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Cream Supplies have some 58mm motta tampers in stock for around that price. I shall be putting my order in for one tomorrow







unless anybody here has a reason not to

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

Might have to indulge in one of them too









Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

The classic is here!

Just primed it and ran a tank of water through it.

first impressions.

Tried 2 shots so far....(sorry no grinder yet so just on lavazza pre ground). I am using the pressurised portafilter. This feels so much better made than the cubika plus one.

First shot was with Lavazza rossa. It did have an ok crema and was quite smooth.

Second was with an ese pod. These were the lidils ones columbian blend. This was too sour to drink. I never got a good shot from one of these pods. Its either been very weak or sour.

What I do like so far:

its solid!

feels expensive.

Portafilter weighs a ton.

I know I can't give this a proper run until i get some good coffee.

Coming from the cubika plus, here is what i don't like as much.

The pressurised filter baskets don't work anywhere near as well as the one on the cubika plus. The puck was so soggy and full of water.

The passive cup warmer does not seem to get very warm either compared to the cubika plus.

And a silly amount of hot water was dripping from the showerhead when I was pouring hot water?

Hard to get at the water tank.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

You will probably decide to ditch the pressurised basket at some point in the near future for a naked portafilter. Better to use for getting your shots down to a tee. If you get random sprites of water you ain't tamping/distributing properly, etc. It will shop up your flaws and you will spend a fair bit of time (and coffee) getting it right.

But once you hit it sweetly you won't go back to a spout. Check out some of the vids on youtube for extractions of a naked portafilter.

Puck is likely soggy due to either beans/dosage... I'm having the same issue with the Classic and a naked portafilter at the moment but positive that the problem lies with my distribution and dosage. I'm now choking the machine after getting the puck dry so now need to adjust the grind. I'll get it at some point









Once you get used to it, you won't regret the decision over the Cubika Plus. The main thing you need to look at is how you grind your beans. If you buy store bought ground coffee you will more than likely always have inconsistency problems. Whole bean and grinding is really the only way to hit the nail on the head


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

yeh, I am going to start with a standard double filter basket at first and a better tamper.. I was about to order the motta tamper, but also need things from other sites such as nice coffee, and the filter basket. I wouldn't mind getting it from one place to save on postage.

I already have a stainless jug, and thermometer from when I ordered the cubika. Might post a pic up shortly









I have the le creuset espresso mugs


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok here is my set-up so far!

Sorry didn't think about putting the jug in lol

Classic with le creuset graded blue espresso mugs, to match the big mugs and kettle, which kinda match my wood burning esse 990


----------

